# Hooded Vest Pattern in purple/variegeted yarn



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Some folks wanted me to re-post this pattern so here it is!

Hope it helps!

Have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank You. I missed the pattern you posted already.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice and fits you very well. Great job!


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

What size is it ??


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I missed this the first time around! Glad you posted again!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

maureen ann said:


> What size is it ??


I wear a size 12 -14 depending on what it is so I guess you could say maybe adult/women large.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice job! Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are most welcome everyone!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for that, I missed it first time round too. :thumbup:


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you, I appreciate the pattern.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. Would love to try it!


----------



## Issy2090 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you! I also missed this the first time around. It's a lovely vest. You chose very nice colors for yours. The pattern is clear and easy to understand.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you!!! What a great pattern!


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks. I really like it!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Welcome everyone!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

That is a very nice vest. Thanks for generously sharing the pattern!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pattern. Thanks for posting it again.


----------

